# Urgent Dry food recall



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There is currently an investigation into a possible link between some brands of dry cat food and feline pancytopenia. This is a very serious and possibly fatal condition. Please check if you feed any of the products mentioned

https://www.foldhill.co.uk/fold-hil...YbT3sjDQOkUsER04mf3n_JSLJY4Aa0R30L7_Y-eqtirxQ


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> There is currently an investigation into a possible link between some brands of dry cat food and feline pancytopenia. This is a very serious and possibly fatal condition. Please check if you feed any of the products mentioned
> 
> https://www.foldhill.co.uk/fold-hil...YbT3sjDQOkUsER04mf3n_JSLJY4Aa0R30L7_Y-eqtirxQ


I have given my 3 the odd bit of applaws as a treat meal (mostly wet diet) and I'm REALLY freaking out now. Do I need to take them to the vet or just keep a very close eye?


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve just checked my Applaws and the wet is made in Thailand so that’s fine but if you go onto the Facebook page they’ve got the batch number to search for on the food packets


----------



## Chloe...Elizabeth (Nov 27, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/806871953557080/?ref=share


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

anachronism said:


> I have given my 3 the odd bit of applaws as a treat meal (mostly wet diet) and I'm REALLY freaking out now. Do I need to take them to the vet or just keep a very close eye?


As far as I know it's only the dry and only certain batches but if you do have any concerns get in touch with your vet. I think vets are aware of the problem. @Ceiling Kitty do you know about this?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> As far as I know it's only the dry and only certain batches but if you do have any concerns get in touch with your vet. I think vets are aware of the problem. @Ceiling Kitty do you know about this?


Sorry what I mean is their diet is normally wet but I have been giving them applaws dry as a treat for the odd meal. My package is on the list, do I need to book them in the vet or just keep an eye on them?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

anachronism said:


> Sorry what I mean is their diet is normally wet but I have been giving them applaws dry as a treat for the odd meal. My package is on the list, do I need to book them in the vet or just keep an eye on them?


Just keep an eye on them, https://www.facebook.com/168917303128553/posts/4211787118841531/


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine have had a bit of Applaws recently too. What symptoms do we need to be aware of please?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Mine have had a bit of Applaws recently too. What symptoms do we need to be aware of please?


Bishop Stortford vets have posted the symptoms of pancytopaenia in this post https://www.facebook.com/168917303128553/posts/4211787118841531/


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up @lymorelynn , thankfully Meeko hasn't had any of the highlight foods.
Hope everyone's cats are okay.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this. This is what I came on to see if there was more information about.

Please check the post for information about brands withdrawn at the moment; Ava, Sainsburys Sensitive and Applaws Dry seeming to be the biggest named brands.

https://www.foldhill.co.uk/fold-hil...-it-manufactures-on-behalf-of-partner-brands/


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Treaclesmum said:


> Mine have had a bit of Applaws recently too. What symptoms do we need to be aware of please?


Key things to check for now are pale gums and paw pads. Other more specific issues include fever, extreme lethargy, collapse, blood in poo, vomiting blood. I would say you know your cat and if she seems under the weather give the vet a call and say she has been eating applaws or whatever with the specific factory number mentioned and can she have a blood tests FBC to check.

People who have lost cats to this have stated it comes on incredibly quickly, so if you have had cats on this food, and see a chance in their personality, I would be erring on the side of caution


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

I gave my cat Luna Applaws Dry Chicken and Duck 400gr during the last 5 months but she finished the bags by now and she's having Orijen at the moment (a small bag lasts her weeks as the dry is given only occasionally). I can't check if my Applaws bags were affected as the packaging was dumped ages ago but she's been ok in all this time. No change in her personality. Do I need to be worried?

Edit to add that I buy all the dry food on Amazon and I remember reading several reviews about the Applaws Dry Chicken and Chicken and Salmon flavours with people saying the biscuits smelled or looked different and the cats vomited after eating them.
That's why when I bought this brand I always got the Chicken and Duck flavour, which didn't have that complaint in the reviews. I don't know if this is all linked to the recall.
The flavour I used is included in the list but I think there could possibly be a link between these off batches some people complained about on Amazon and this problem vets discovered.
My cat has been her usual self but I'm still worried. Last couple of months I have been buying Orijen as I think it's higher quality even if expensive and I think that one is safe from this problem. 
Makes you really lose faith in commercial cat food when this stuff happens! So sorry for all cats affected


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the same batch number. I just binned it. Thankfully I'd only used about 20g so had almost a whole bag to throw out. I got it last weekend. Only Poppy had some over the past 2 days, but thankfully she seems fine. Hope everyone's cats are okay.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing and spreading awareness Lynn. I read about it on Facebook last night, awful for all those cats affected


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you @lymorelynn. Too bad for people who don't use FB/other social media who probably won't find out.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> I have the same batch number. I just binned it. Thankfully I'd only used about 20g so had almost a whole bag to throw out. I got it last weekend. Only Poppy had some over the past 2 days, but thankfully she seems fine. Hope everyone's cats are okay.


You can return it for a refund if it's a true/legal recall now.


Calvine said:


> Thank you @lymorelynn. Too bad for people who don't use FB/other social media who probably won't find out.


At our Sainsbury's customer service there's always a notice of recall items so other shops will likely do that. 
I imagine it'll be much more on display in places like pets at home.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Arny said:


> You can return it for a refund if it's a true/legal recall now.
> 
> At our Sainsbury's customer service there's always a notice of recall items so other shops will likely do that.
> I imagine it'll be much more on display in places like pets at home.


What about Amazon? Also, you might not go back to Pets at Home until you need to restock, by which time it's been eaten. Have sent WhatsApp to three cat owners I know and they've seen and heard nothing.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It is the factory code you are looking for: *GB218E5009* which is Fold Hill Foods Limited Fold Hill Old Leake PE22 9RJ.

Symptoms to watch out for are:
Pale gums and paw pads.
Fever,
Extreme lethargy,
Collapse,
Blood in poo and/or urine
Vomiting blood.
If you see any of these symptoms see your vet as a matter of urgency, particularly if you have fed any of the affected factory's food.

A recall notice has been issued and some products are being withdrawn from shelves, but please note the factory is known to make more products than are being withdrawn at this stage. The current advice is to stop feeding these products immediately.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Calvine said:


> What about Amazon? Also, you might not go back to Pets at Home until you need to restock, by which time it's been eaten. Have sent WhatsApp to three cat owners I know and they've seen and heard nothing.


Very true. 
There are website's that compile the current recalls etc if people were so bothered to look.
Its not unusual to have things recalled and at the moment its relatively few cats that have actually been affected.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Arny said:


> Very true.
> There are website's that compile the current recalls etc if people were so bothered to look.
> Its not unusual to have things recalled and at the moment its relatively few cats that have actually been affected.


 The RVC have stated that its 130 cats that they know of. There is anecdotal evidence coming through on the facebook group that this has been occurring since May and owners were told their cats had been poisoned/subject to a poisoning.

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Arny said:


> at the moment its relatively few cats that have actually been affected.


People always say this at the discovery of a problem ....
130 cats in a very short space of time, most of whom are now dead, and these are only the ones the RVC has been informed about, so most likely just the tip of the iceberg. As the figure the RVC stated jumped from 50 to 130 in days you can bet your bottom dollar that there will be more, particularly now veterinary practices have been warned.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

"Shops recall pet food linked to rare cat disease - BBC News" https://www.bbc.com/news/business-57486596.amp 
Now picked up by the BBC - only on their business news but the message is getting out there.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Bishop Stortford vets have posted the symptoms of pancytopaenia in this post https://www.facebook.com/168917303128553/posts/4211787118841531/


My cat started limping few days ago I've booked an appointment tomorrow and she seems lethargic and sleeping all the time. Is it just these foods are other food too? I had fed feringa on the day she started limping but usually she eats gourmet and felix wet food?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> My cat started limping few days ago I've booked an appointment tomorrow and she seems lethargic and sleeping all the time. Is it just these foods are other food too? I had fed feringa on the day she started limping but usually she eats gourmet and felix wet food?


Vet visit is best, the vet will be able to see if your cat is anaemic by looking at her gums. As far as I am aware the main foods that have been fed to cats with pancytopaenia are dried food from the Fold Hill factory although there are cases where they have been eating other foods.

Does your cat go out? My thoughts would be an abscess. Can the vet see her today if she is lethargic.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> People always say this at the discovery of a problem ....
> 130 cats in a very short space of time, most of whom are now dead, and these are only the ones the RVC has been informed about, so most likely just the tip of the iceberg. As the figure the RVC stated jumped from 50 to 130 in days you can bet your bottom dollar that there will be more, particularly now veterinary practices have been warned.


My point was these sorts of recalls happen all the time with little notification to the public and while there being so few cases so far I thought it unlikely to be broadcast further just yet.


----------



## jonesp1 (May 30, 2008)

I have a 7.5kg bag but where is the best before date or the code located on the bag????

IGNORE. FOUND IT!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jonesp1 said:


> I have a 7.5kg bag but where is the best before date or the code located on the bag????


Have a look near to the top of the bag


----------



## jonesp1 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks got it. Worryingly my two have eaten about 5kg of the bag!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> My cat started limping few days ago I've booked an appointment tomorrow and she seems lethargic and sleeping all the time. Is it just these foods are other food too? I had fed feringa on the day she started limping but usually she eats gourmet and felix wet food?


If she only eats wet food then she's not at risk - the recalls are all dry food, but regardless she should see the vet.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jonesp1 said:


> Thanks got it. Worryingly my two have eaten about 5kg of the bag!


Mine have eaten a whole 7.5kg bag but all are fine.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Have a look near to the top of the bag


Applaws bags have it printed vertically between the two panels with information in various languages on the back.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Applaws bags have it printed vertically between the two panels with information in various languages on the back.


Mine was on the top above the opening, this was a 2kg bag.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

There are two cases of cats one ate felix and go cat and the other ate whiskas and they both got the same illness


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Treaclesmum said:


> Mine was on the top above the opening, this was a 2kg bag.


One of mine was printed upside down and backwards. So difficult to discipher


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I was reading about this thinking it didn’t apply to me when I have just received an email from Fetch telling me they will refund my money... just remembered my usual brand was out of stock so I ordered Applaws instead!... Luckily it is still unopened so I’ve put it straight in the bin


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I got an email from pets at home saying I had bought affected products through them, I had a mini melt down thinking I had bought a bag and not remembered and fed it to my older cats. I think its a bag I got for my foster kittens who weren't keen on it, and it was from france but I've binned it now anyway. There are so many cases now, I'm so worried about my foster boys.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

My wife went into pets at home today and asked if they have anything similar that they could reccomend, and the vet came down and spoke to her to ask if our cats are all ok. Apparently they have had to put down 3 cats today who are fed on applaws just at our vet. I think this is more serious than we originally thought...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Lunarags said:


> My wife went into pets at home today and asked if they have anything similar that they could reccomend, and the vet came down and spoke to her to ask if our cats are all ok. Apparently they have had to put down 3 cats today who are fed on applaws just at our vet. I think this is more serious than we originally thought...


Oh god, how awful  There are going to be a lot of very worried cat owners out there at the moment


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> As far as I know it's only the dry and only certain batches but if you do have any concerns get in touch with your vet. I think vets are aware of the problem. @Ceiling Kitty do you know about this?


Unfortunately, I don't know much more than you do.

I've posted a summary in the forum, but it doesn't really contain anything beyond what's in these threads already.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> People always say this at the discovery of a problem ....
> 130 cats in a very short space of time, most of whom are now dead, and these are only the ones the RVC has been informed about, so most likely just the tip of the iceberg. As the figure the RVC stated jumped from 50 to 130 in days you can bet your bottom dollar that there will be more, particularly now veterinary practices have been warned.


Absolutely. My colleague saw one weeks and weeks ago. Even in retrospect, I don't think that case was linked to this. But it's still frightening to think how many more there could be.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how you can find out what other brands Foldhill make?

I feed a minimal amount of JWB.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Just to update they have extended recall to all date codes on Applaws, sounds more precautionary than new risk identified.

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts/alert/fsa-prin-36-2021-update-1


----------



## Scruti (Jun 17, 2021)

I've been feeding my cat with Applasws Chicken & Salmon 7.5kgs pack bought back in April with a Best Before Date November 2022 and the same site reference codes as the affected batches.
Is not recalled by just one month (BB December is included in the recall).

Given the latest FSA update, I am going to immediately stop feeding my cat with it and contact Applaws.


----------



## Scruti (Jun 17, 2021)

For other people who bought Applaws through Amazon:
Contacted Amazon customer support through the chat and they immediately issued a refund without having to return the product.
They also have removed it from the store.

Now I have to search for what to replace it. We may move completely to wet food diet (we have been mixing it so far).


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, amazon have refunded my subscribe and save bags that i had to get rid od without asking for it back. I spoke to an online chat assistant and sent him the link provided at the beginning of this thread he sorted it out straight away for me. One of my cats has blood in their wee but idk which one and now im panicking


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

So upsetting


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

The recall has been extended to some Wilko cat food.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

ZoeM said:


> The recall has been extended to some Wilko cat food.
> 
> View attachment 470761


Thanks for this xxx


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Cats have died eating Applaws wet food


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone know how you can find out what other brands Foldhill make?
> 
> I feed a minimal amount of JWB.


I also need to know this. I don't want to buy any foods coming from this factory.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just saw my local vets posting about Aldi & Lidl foods too.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Bethanjane22 said:


> Just saw my local vets posting about Aldi & Lidl foods too.
> 
> View attachment 470904


I saw on little big paws fb page someone was concerned as they also share the same factory codes but they said different ingredients are used in their product, I don't know if there's some insider knowledge there or just trying to reduce the worry.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi gang, just got a heads up from my dad. He feeds his boys Encore dry. There’s not been anything about this has there yet? I always thought Encore was re-labelled Applaws..?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SuboJvR said:


> Hi gang, just got a heads up from my dad. He feeds his boys Encore dry. There's not been anything about this has there yet? I always thought Encore was re-labelled Applaws..?


I emailed Applaws regarding this as I had tried some Encore with my cats a few weeks ago, and they replied saying that Encore is manufactured at a different site, even though its connected to Applaws. Hope this helps.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> I emailed Applaws regarding this as I had tried some Encore with my cats a few weeks ago, and they replied saying that Encore is manufactured at a different site, even though its connected to Applaws. Hope this helps.


It does thank you! Dad confirmed the same after he checked the packaging. Phew.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Someone on my town's fb page said their 4-month-old cat had to be put down and had all symptoms of pancytopenia. He was fed Applaws Dry. This happened before the recall but the lady said it all made sense that the food was implicated.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Applaws make encore cat food as well is it safe to use?


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

jasmine2 said:


> Applaws make encore cat food as well is it safe to use?


I'm pretty sure I've read that this factory do not produce encore. I think it's best to check every pack of biscuits for the specific factory code as they are not currently disclosing who exactly they produce for other than those who have voluntarily made the decision to pull their products off the shelf...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Can someone please reassure me that this hasn't affected the dry items we regard as treats, such as Dreamies, Whiskas Temptations, anti Hairball and Felix Crispies etc.
I haven't heard those kind of items mentioned with the other recalled dry food, but it would set my mind at rest to know for sure.
It's such an awful time and my heart goes out to those who have been affected.


----------



## Catsofdorset (Apr 11, 2021)

So sad to hear these stories. 

I'm concerned about Seriously good food as the bags I have are printed with the same manufacturer code GB218E5009 as the recalled items. 

I've contacted petsathome via online chat and email but they can only suggest to call the stores. I have tried calling and had no answer or been told they would call back but that was days ago. It's not possible for me to visit them until the weekend.

I wondered if anyone else has raised this and had an answer from petsathome and I also want to make you aware other brands are made in the factory and without knowing the actual problem perhaps we may choose to hold off feeding those brands for a while?


----------



## Catsofdorset (Apr 11, 2021)

Cully said:


> Can someone please reassure me that this hasn't affected the dry items we regard as treats, such as Dreamies, Whiskas Temptations, anti Hairball and Felix Crispies etc.
> I haven't heard those kind of items mentioned with the other recalled dry food, but it would set my mind at rest to know for sure.
> It's such an awful time and my heart goes out to those who have been affected.


I'm sorry I can't but they have not yet been recalled. I can only suggest to check the codes on the bags or find out who/where makes them as that seems the only information we currently have to base decisions.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

jasmine2 said:


> Cats have died eating Applaws wet food


I think we need to be wary of causing panic.

I assume that this disease existed before this recall and that there will be cases happening not linked to the foods at all?

The site in question only makes dry food, not wet, so if the food is the cause (which hasn't yet been proven) then it wouldn't be restricted to just that manufacturing site, which is what the current thinking is.

It's very worrying, and we need to make a vet visit if we notice anything untoward, but we need to ensure we don't lump every thing that happens in, when it might not be linked.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Amazon have just sent me emails to inform me they are refunding me for every bag I have bought from them (since march), minus the ones I got refunded for when I contacted them myself last week. So it looks like amazon are actively processing refunds now without us having to ask for them.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

MilleD said:


> I think we need to be wary of causing panic.
> 
> I assume that this disease existed before this recall and that there will be cases happening not linked to the foods at all?
> 
> ...


I agree. Many cats are fed wet and dry, so if a cat is fed on applaws dry, the wet food they are fed alongside this can appear to be implicated when in fact it had nothing to do with pancytopenia, and of course some cats will get it anyway even though it is usually rare


----------



## Valha (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm devastated. I found my way to this forum to catch myself up on the best brands for my two kittens which we finally adopted after my ginger boy passed last February to a strange, sudden sickness my vet couldn't pinpoint. His red blood cell count had plummeted, and he was deteriorating swiftly. We ended up having to put him to sleep. I was crushed; he was the sweetest, most empathetic baby and I lost a part of myself when he passed.

And now I find out about the recall and the illness. We fed him Applaws dry along with a different wet brand. The vet thought it was just a very rare genetic condition at the time, but from what I'm reading this illness is ticking all the boxes. Just called the vet and warned them. At least here in Switzerland the recall doesn't seem to be well-known about yet. Will be in touch with them to find out for sure if this is what happened to him, but it seems too much a coincidence.

It was so much easier to think that it was genetics and unavoidable. Knowing this is excruciating.

Edit. Thank you all for providing this information. Will be spreading the word in my corner of the world about the recall. Can only hope no one else has to go through this.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Valha said:


> I'm devastated. I found my way to this forum to catch myself up on the best brands for my two kittens which we finally adopted after my ginger boy passed last February to a strange, sudden sickness my vet couldn't pinpoint. His red blood cell count had plummeted, and he was deteriorating swiftly. We ended up having to put him to sleep. I was crushed; he was the sweetest, most empathetic baby and I lost a part of myself when he passed.
> 
> And now I find out about the recall and the illness. We fed him Applaws dry along with a different wet brand. The vet thought it was just a very rare genetic condition at the time, but from what I'm reading this illness is ticking all the boxes. Just called the vet and warned them. At least here in Switzerland the recall doesn't seem to be well-known about yet. Will be in touch with them to find out for sure if this is what happened to him, but it seems too much a coincidence.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your boy, if it was last february though, it most likely was genetics or some other unavoidable cause. Applaws didnt use fold hill until the end of 2020.


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

With the worry of more brands being added daily I emailed Thrive and got this very reassuring reply:


“Many thanks for your email concerning the news about a pet food recall. It is worrying but fortunately in the UK it is also very rare.

Firstly I can confirm that we have NOTHING to do with Fold Hill foods and the issue has nothing to do with thrive. Unlike most pet food brands, before we started thrive 20 years ago we were human food manufacturers for the likes of M&S and they are known for having the strongest quality control systems and consequently since we started thrive we have never had a bad batch or a recall or harmed a pet in any way as we have the strictest and highest quality control systems in place. These include testing all batches before despatch.

I can also confirm our dry foods are made in the UK.

Fundamentally you can be fully assured that thrive is completely safe.

Kind Regards
Michelle

thrivepetfoods”


----------



## Valha (Jun 22, 2021)

Lunarags said:


> I am sorry to hear about your boy, if it was last february though, it most likely was genetics or some other unavoidable cause. Applaws didnt use fold hill until the end of 2020.


Thank you for your condolences.
We bought the last bag of Applaws Senior Chicken (online) on Jan 12th of 2021, and he died mid February of 2021. That bag wouldn't have been affected? I'm not well informed on how long the manufacturing and shipping process takes.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dobby65 said:


> With the worry of more brands being added daily I emailed Thrive and got this very reassuring reply:


Can you clarify which brands are being added daily?


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Valha said:


> Thank you for your condolences.
> We bought the last bag of Applaws Senior Chicken (online) on Jan 12th of 2021, and he died mid February of 2021. That bag wouldn't have been affected? I'm not well informed on how long the manufacturing and shipping process takes.


Ah i thought you lost him feb 2020, not 2021. In that case it could well have been the food. May your gorgeous boy rest in peace xxx


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Can you clarify which brands are being added daily?


Latest one:

22 June 2021 - Wilko has issued a voluntary recall for several of its cat food products manufactured by Fold Hill Foods due to the same safety concerns.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dobby65 said:


> Latest one:
> 
> 22 June 2021 - Wilko has issued a voluntary recall for several of its cat food products manufactured by Fold Hill Foods due to the same safety concerns.


That's one since the initial recall.

And it has nothing to do with the FSA. The latest update on folds hill states it was a commercial decision. You can read it online.

Like I say, just the facts would be helpful as they are worrying enough.


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

I have received this from purr and miaow.. I emailed them because I decanted into a large tin and no longer have the bag so couldn't check where it is made.

'Hi Sarah!

Thanks for your email. I spoke to our production team who responded with the following:

'We are well aware of the recalls in relation to the outbreak of pancytopenia. There is no particular evidence on why this is happening, although it is likely to be connected to vitamin deficiency, especially vitamins B9 and B12.
We can assure you that all of our foods are nutritionally well defined and comply with the requirements set by FEDIAF, therefore there are no risks of insufficient vitamin intake, which could cause said disease.'


I hope this answers your query, if you need any more help, don't hesitate to ask!
Best wishes
Amy' 

So essentially I won't be using it as they haven't confirmed it's not made at this factory - which is what I specifically asked for clarification on.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

scatatonic said:


> I have received this from purr and miaow.. I emailed them because I decanted into a large tin and no longer have the bag so couldn't check where it is made.
> 
> 'Hi Sarah!
> 
> ...


Thats a poor excuse there's no way it can be vitamin b12 deficiency. You can store b12 for up to 5 years. This was much more sudden and difficult to treat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lunarags said:


> Thats a poor excuse there's no way it can be vitamin b12 deficiency. You can store b12 for up to 5 years. This was much more sudden and difficult to treat


Total cop out, I agree.

The food that has been recalled was also supposed to be nutritionally well defined and comply with requirements.....

Surely it's more likely that something toxic has got into the manufacturing process somewhere?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is a very comprehensive look at the causes of pancytopenia in dogs and cats and nowhere does it mention vitamin deficiency, unless I have missed it somehow.
https://www.vetfolio.com/learn/article/causes-of-canine-and-feline-pancytopenia


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

Im pretty sure they don't know what the cause is ATM so I thought it odd purr & miaow were apportioning one.. I wasn't even asking for an explanation of what was going on just assurances their product wasn't made in the same factory as I have thrown away the packaging for mine. Does anyone else have this make and can check?


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

Had an answer from the manufacturer on Amazon's website

'
*"Hello, Yes we can confirm that our Purr & Miaow dry cat food is NOT manufactured at the Fold's Hill Factory in the UK. We can assure you that all of our foods are nutritionally well defined and comply with the requirements set by FEDIAF."'*


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Lunarags said:


> Amazon have just sent me emails to inform me they are refunding me for every bag I have bought from them (since march), minus the ones I got refunded for when I contacted them myself last week. So it looks like amazon are actively processing refunds now without us having to ask for them.


I got two emails for a refund of my Applaws bags bought a while ago. That's good of them. I never contacted them about any refunds since I threw away the finished bags long before this recall and couldn't check anything.

Just wanted to say to everyone that if your dry food has that code I wouldn't use it even if the brand hasn't been recalled (yet). Best to waste a few quid than risk your cat's life.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This Morning, ITV 10am will be covering the issue.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

lymorelynn said:


> This Morning, ITV 10am will be covering the issue.


Finally


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lunarags said:


> Apparently they have had to put down 3 cats today who are fed on applaws just at our vet.


That is very scary indeed. You buy this stuff in good faith, and I really think the manufacturers should pay vet bills for affected cats, or cats who have eaten it and owners are worried.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Calvine said:


> That is very scary indeed. You buy this stuff in good faith, and I really think the manufacturers should pay vet bills for affected cats, or cats who have eaten it and owners are worried.


I dont think they will do anything like that until the testing confirms that it is the food. If/when it does they are going to have a massive lawsuit on their hands which hopefully will include financial compensation for people who have been affected


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

I wonder if the affected cats were fed only dry or mostly dry as it could hint at some deficiency in the ingredients in the dry manufactured in that establishment. Someone said that it was a vitamin deficiency (I know officially nothing has been said about what the issue is with the food) and if it was something like that surely the illness would manifest pretty much just in cats who don't get another source of vitamins.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dreamiesburglar said:


> I wonder if the affected cats were fed only dry or mostly dry as it could hint at some deficiency in the ingredients in the dry manufactured in that establishment. Someone said that it was a vitamin deficiency (I know officially nothing has been said about what the issue is with the food) and if it was something like that surely the illness would manifest pretty much just in cats who don't get another source of vitamins.


Hm, given the time scale would a deficiency show up in the affected cats so quickly, and what about the sheer number affected considering there are normally so few cases annually.
All this speculation isn't helpful when what we really need is positive proof.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

The only person saying it was a vitamin deficiency was a company who was most likely using fold hill trying to defend themselves badly by making wild claims that have no evidence. Applaws for one was a complete food so it was designed to contain everything a cat needs. Vitamin b12 deficiency would have never shown up like this and it only affects red blood cells anyway. Ive had it. I didnt have pancytopenia


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> All this speculation isn't helpful when what we really need is positive proof.


True. What I find odd is that I have cats registered with two different practices and I have not had an email from either; and one in particular is normally always emailing me - reminding me about boosters, wormers, flea treatment, ''how to keep your cat cool in summer'' etc. But not a word.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Rvc have updated their info
https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what annoys me: 

'We are currently restricted by the government’s department, the FSA, in divulging the names of the companies we manufacture for that are not linked to the recall; these companies are all aware of the recall and are monitoring the situation themselves.'

I think we should absolutely be told what foods they manufacture so that we have the choice to continue using them or not. If its caused by a toxin, we have no idea if its introduction is accidental or intentional.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Calvine said:


> True. What I find odd is that I have cats registered with two different practices and I have not had an email from either; and one in particular is normally always emailing me - reminding me about boosters, wormers, flea treatment, ''how to keep your cat cool in summer'' etc. But not a word.


Maybe they're overwhelmed with queries from worried cat owners.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> What I find odd is that I have cats registered with two different practices and I have not had an email from either; and one in particular is normally always emailing me - reminding me about boosters, wormers, flea treatment, ''how to keep your cat cool in summer'' etc. But not a word.


No my vets haven't contacted me either, and like you I am regularly getting texts and emails from them. They did put a warning out on their facebook page but of course not everyone is on FB, or even if they are, they may not be on their page.



Nonnie said:


> I think we should absolutely be told what foods they manufacture so that we have the choice to continue using them or not.


You already have the choice, you know what the code for the factory is so if you should choose to do so, you can stop feeding any product from the factory by just checking the pack. Companies whose foods are not involved would be rightly annoyed if their unaffected product suddenly become wrapped up in this issue when in fact they have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> Maybe they're overwhelmed with queries from worried cat owners.


 No doubt they are, but I'd have thought they could just send off a ''blanket'' email to all the cat owners to say what they know about it, what to look out for etc. - a bit like the one Ceiling Kitty posted saying, well, to be honest, we don't know much yet, but I'll tell you as much as we do (know).


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

I posted the comment from purr and miaow suggesting it was a vitamin deficiency... I think a lot of companies are panicked ATM ... I mean Applaws is a big company and my kitten lived off it (ironically was then very sick and I switched...) So there is most definitely a bit of damage limitation going on... If I find a package with that factory code I will post here and name and shame though... I will happily ruin a brand that puts profit ahead of cat lives . There is a problem that is centering around this factory and the fact some companies are happily hiding stinks.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> No my vets haven't contacted me either,


I posted a couple of days back that I had contacted three (five now) people I know who are cat owners, to check that they knew, and none of them said: ''Yes, I heard from my vet''; they all said thanks so much for the warning. They are all responsible people whose cats are registered with a vet. One actually said that a friend ''had given her a bag of Applaws as her own cat had developed a sudden dislike for it . . . thanks so much for the heads up, I'll bin it''. Since then, there has been more in the news about it. But I would not have known if I had not seen the original PF post from @lymorelynn; so thanks again for that, @lymorelynn!


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

People have found blue pieces in the food and glass like long pieces like rice on food also wood. It’s on Facebook


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

jasmine2 said:


> People have found blue pieces in the food and glass like long pieces like rice on food also wood. It's on Facebook


How many people and in what food were these things found please?


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> How many people and in what food were these things found please?


The recalled foods there's a group on Facebook they were posting videos and pictures of this and discussion was going on on what it was


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jasmine2 said:


> The recalled foods there's a group on Facebook they were posting videos and pictures of this and discussion was going on on what it was


Can you post a link to this please .


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

jasmine2 said:


> The recalled foods there's a group on Facebook they were posting videos and pictures of this and discussion was going on on what it was


Thank you. I'm a member of the group. Could you please give me the date of that post so I can find it? Thanks


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calvine said:


> True. What I find odd is that I have cats registered with two different practices and I have not had an email from either; and one in particular is normally always emailing me - reminding me about boosters, wormers, flea treatment, ''how to keep your cat cool in summer'' etc. But not a word.





Tigermoon said:


> No my vets haven't contacted me either, and like you I am regularly getting texts and emails from them. They did put a warning out on their facebook page but of course not everyone is on FB, or even if they are, they may not be on their page.
> 
> You already have the choice, you know what the code for the factory is so if you should choose to do so, you can stop feeding any product from the factory by just checking the pack. Companies whose foods are not involved would be rightly annoyed if their unaffected product suddenly become wrapped up in this issue when in fact they have nothing to do with it.





Calvine said:


> I posted a couple of days back that I had contacted three (five now) people I know who are cat owners, to check that they knew, and none of them said: ''Yes, I heard from my vet''; they all said thanks so much for the warning. They are all responsible people whose cats are registered with a vet. One actually said that a friend ''had given her a bag of Applaws as her own cat had developed a sudden dislike for it . . . thanks so much for the heads up, I'll bin it''. Since then, there has been more in the news about it. But I would not have known if I had not seen the original PF post from @lymorelynn; so thanks again for that, @lymorelynn!


In the US there are pet food recalls all the time. I've never received an e mail from any vet regarding pet food recalls. It's not the vet's job to inform people of pet food recalls, it's the manufacturer, and whatever government agency, it's on them to get the word out, and it's on the public to be aware of what they are feeding their pet and know how to check for recalls.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/806871953557080/permalink/817272312517044/ @gskinner123 look in the comments there are more


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Cully said:


> Hm, given the time scale would a deficiency show up in the affected cats so quickly, and what about the sheer number affected considering there are normally so few cases annually.
> All this speculation isn't helpful when what we really need is positive proof.


Sorry if I said something wrong.
I was just thinking about what the issue might be.
I didn't mean and I don't think I said that the issue is/could be a vitamin deficiency. It was basically just a consideration about what someone in the thread reported that a manufacturer told them.
I was just saying that something like a vitamin deficiency would probably cause more issues in cats fed pretty much just dry rather than a mix of dry and wet or occasional dry. If we had this info then it would be a hint at least at what the sort of issue could be
Again, apologies if I said something wrong.
Of course I am worried like everyone else and sad about the cats who experienced suffering, regardless of whether the food is the cause or not.
Well the recall happened when the number of cats affected by the pancytopenia became so significant to cause suspicion. These cats would have been eating the food for months at that point. If there was a deficiency of something that's severe it wouldn't take years to manifest itself. 
Not saying that's the issue because no one knows yet but for example vitamin B12 in cats gets depleted fast and it wouldn't take years for problems to arise. 
I'll stop now. I hope an answer to what the issue is will come soon and if it's really the food the culprit then manufacturers will have to answer those owners who lost their beloved pets due to this.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dreamiesburglar said:


> Sorry if I said something wrong.
> I was just thinking about what the issue might be.
> I didn't mean and I don't think I said that the issue is/could be a vitamin deficiency. It was basically just a consideration about what someone in the thread reported that a manufacturer told them.
> I was just saying that something like a vitamin deficiency would probably cause more issues in cats fed pretty much just dry rather than a mix of dry and wet or occasional dry. If we had this info then it would be a hint at least at what the sort of issue could be
> ...


No I wasn't having a dig at you, more like just thinking out loud, if you get me. 
It's such an important issue that speculation just causes misunderstandings. What we really need are solid facts.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lunarags said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/806871953557080/permalink/817272312517044/ @gskinner123 look in the comments there are more


Not much help for those not on FB.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yesterday feringa cat food pouches was delivered as Felix recently changed the recipe and many cats having vomiting and upset tummy including my cats. Today when I was giving the food to my cats I felt something on my fingers as if litter particles. I carried on and gave the food to my cats but then I wondered if their was something on the pouches as I’m paranoid now and keep checking the food. I looked through the pouches and found tiny brownish bit stick to the pouch. I never found such thing on these or on any other brand of pouches. I’m not going to feed it now and I had ordered some more Feringa yesterday. It might be nothing but because I’ve never found anything stick on the pouches so I’m being suspicious. I know this food is from Germany but I’m still worried


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

People finding yellow bits in recalled food


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/806871953557080/permalink/817272312517044/


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think we’re all worried but need to try not to panic otherwise it will drive us mad. Stop feeding the foods on the recall list and if you have fed them speak to your vet if your worried and be aware of the symptoms.

I have some of the Sainsbury’s food and had a good look last night and couldn’t see any blue or green bits. I cut it up ground it up and nothing. Tipsy is now 4 weeks clear of eating the food and still no symptoms or suggestion we need to repeat bloods.

I am watching Tipsy like a hawk but at the same time not trying to let the worry run away with me.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KCTT said:


> I think we're all worried but need to try not to panic otherwise it will drive us mad.
> .


Thankfully I have never fed any of the recalled foods to Meeko but like all who have would be worried enough by the known recalled problem foods without adding random possible others .
This as far as I'm aware is dry food only and linked to one factory , speculation on other foods is not helping those already concerned .
.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Absolutely so much speculation trying to keep up with it all, much easier if we try to keep to what we know as facts.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

buffie said:


> Thankfully I have never fed any of the recalled foods to Meeko but like all who have would be worried enough by the known recalled problem foods without adding random possible others .
> This as far as I'm aware is dry food only and linked to one factory , speculation on other foods is not helping those already concerned .
> .


I was sharing my experience in the hope if anybody else has this experience with Feringa to put my mind at ease.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jasmine2 said:


> I was sharing my experience in the hope if anybody else has this experience with Feringa to put my mind at ease.


My post was not directed at anyone in particular just a general comment .


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

The FB group is a great place for cat owners to show support and sympathy to our fellow cat owners who are unfortunate enough to be going through this crisis, but is not the place to get information, as they don't know any more than we do here. The amount of speculation, conspiracy theories, false information and those putting on stuff that is not even relevant, is insane, and really unhelpful. Honestly, I never thought I'd see Covid out done for those, but it's happened. 
Frustrating though it is, we will have to sit tight and await the results of the tests being carried out by the RVC, FSA etc.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Tigermoon said:


> The FB group is a great place for cat owners to show support and sympathy to our fellow cat owners who are unfortunate enough to be going through this crisis, but is not the place to get information, as they don't know any more than we do here. The amount of speculation, conspiracy theories, false information and those putting on stuff that is not even relevant, is insane, and really unhelpful. Honestly, I never thought I'd see Covid out done for those, but it's happened.
> Frustrating though it is, we will have to sit tight and await the results of the tests being carried out by the RVC, FSA etc.


I know, people in the comments were looking at the blue pieces and going 'thats rat poison for sure' 
Eh? That could be anything!!!!!


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Cully said:


> Not much help for those not on FB.


Sorry was just replying to the request for the facebook link. I dont have it either so i 'borrow' my wife's account if i want to look at anything haha


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lunarags said:


> Sorry was just replying to the request for the facebook link. I dont have it either so i 'borrow' my wife's account if i want to look at anything haha


So many people on FB and Twitter etc these days, it's mainly dinosaurs like me who don't like social media. 
Yes I know some would argue PF is too but it's a lot more select (not in a snobby way) and less of a free for all. Plus we're all lovely.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Cully said:


> No I wasn't having a dig at you, more like just thinking out loud, if you get me.
> It's such an important issue that speculation just causes misunderstandings. What we really need are solid facts.


No worries. I was just reflecting out loud on what someone said previously rather than speculating that is most likely the cause.
I read on here that poor lady whose cats unfortunately passed away supplied food for testing so hopefully we will know for sure what's wrong with the food.
I just hope an answer is found quickly for those owners who lost their pets... if I was one of them I wouldn't be able to be at peace not knowing.
I find it unhelpful speculation on Facebook about wet food, and in the specific case it was Applaws wet food, also being linked to pancytopenia when no such thing has been officially stated. It just creates scaremongering.
I do think you should all not feed anything that has the same establishment code on it to be safe rather than sorry but the wet isn't affected.

@jasmine2 I have fed Applaws and at least the bag I got in May was very likely affected but never noticed any strange bits and I take a handful of dry out of the bag with my hand so I wouldn't miss something like that. You find plastic bits or hairs and stuff like that even in human food. Errors can happen and it's usually isolated cases. I don't think anyone would have missed yellow bits in the food and fed it to their cats for months.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lorilu said:


> In the US there are pet food recalls all the time. I've never received an e mail from any vet regarding pet food recalls. It's not the vet's job to inform people of pet food recalls, it's the manufacturer, and whatever government agency, it's on them to get the word out, and it's on the public to be aware of what they are feeding their pet and know how to check for recalls.


What I was trying to convey in my post and @Tigermoon too I think (but apparently failing, it would seem) was that we have vets who take it upon themselves to bombard us with emails about something we don't need reminding about (eg how to keep your cat cool in summer being one) but no word about the increase in a potentially fatal condition and what symptoms to look for. Tigermoon's vet ASSUMES she does FB, thinks it is important enough to post there. I don't know if mine has posted on FB as I steer clear of it. Mine has emailed me to say they are moving in eight weeks, but not given the new address. Very useful.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think in the defence of some vets the public knew as much as they did in the early stages. As we had more time on our hands when the news broke we did our own research and knew just as much if not more. I know in my own experience the first phone call to the surgery was very much “I don’t know what you are talking about”, to a call back the next day can you bring her in for bloods today. Even as they were giving the results she was saying hang on we are just getting more info through. Since then I am seeing a lot of vets sharing on their social media the warnings and recalls.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dreamiesburglar said:


> I gave my cat Luna Applaws Dry Chicken and Duck 400gr during the last 5 months but she finished the bags by now and she's having Orijen at the moment (a small bag lasts her weeks as the dry is given only occasionally). I can't check if my Applaws bags were affected as the packaging was dumped ages ago but she's been ok in all this time. No change in her personality. Do I need to be worried?
> 
> Edit to add that I buy all the dry food on Amazon and I remember reading several reviews about the Applaws Dry Chicken and Chicken and Salmon flavours with people saying the biscuits smelled or looked different and the cats vomited after eating them.
> That's why when I bought this brand I always got the Chicken and Duck flavour, which didn't have that complaint in the reviews. I don't know if this is all linked to the recall.
> ...


What was the date on these reviews as if last year than probably nothing to do with this


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Latest update, still no cause known

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts...ZS0lKsRq6uxOULXiHS0Z-3clsgPDEbQRpzX6PSyKmDUIA


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

jasmine2 said:


> What was the date on these reviews as if last year than probably nothing to do with this


Can't check anymore as Amazon has removed all Applaws Dry products from their website and so all reviews related to those products.
They were all the most recent ones left on the products is what I remember and there was a high number of them mentioning cats having gastric discomfort after eating flavours Chicken or Chicken and Salmon. By that I mean vomiting etc. People were wondering if recipe had changed or if it was a bad batch. Chicken and Duck flavour seemed to not have any complaints. My cat had a 400gr bag in February and another one in May without any issues. I got the Chicken and Duck flavour of course.
I only bought Applaws Dry again in May because Orijen was not in stock until late Mid June or something like that, which is unfortunate in hindsight. I then had am unexpected delivery earlier than expected for the Orijen bag so could have done without buying that Applaws one but at the time the recall hadn't been done yet.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

Dreamiesburglar said:


> Can't check anymore as Amazon has removed all Applaws Dry products from their website and so all reviews related to those products.
> They were all the most recent ones left on the products is what I remember and there was a high number of them mentioning cats having gastric discomfort after eating flavours Chicken or Chicken and Salmon. By that I mean vomiting etc. People were wondering if recipe had changed or if it was a bad batch. Chicken and Duck flavour seemed to not have any complaints. My cat had a 400gr bag in February and another one in May without any issues. I got the Chicken and Duck flavour of course.
> I only bought Applaws Dry again in May because Orijen was not in stock until late Mid June or something like that, which is unfortunate in hindsight. I then had am unexpected delivery earlier than expected for the Orijen bag so could have done without buying that Applaws one but at the time the recall hadn't been done yet.


I read those reviews on Amazon also!
Loads of people mentioning vomiting etc
I was in tnr same situation as you, I usually feed Thrive but it was out of stock so grabbed one bag of Applaws. One bag in their whole lives and it happened to be on the recall list. Such bad luck.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

KCTT said:


> Latest update, still no cause known
> 
> https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts...ZS0lKsRq6uxOULXiHS0Z-3clsgPDEbQRpzX6PSyKmDUIA


That last paragraph is a little worrying.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I saw another report on lastnights news ,nearly 450 cats knowingly affected now but many more most likely not reported


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

It worries me that either they genuinely don’t know what is causing this which means it may not be food related, and if it’s not what is causing it? I’m not sure I whether find it odd that the companies are paying out and assisting with bills if there is no link or whether doing this is cheaper than any PR campaign that would need to follow to get public opinion back on side.

The other possibility is that they do know but are not yet making it public.

Either way it’s a horrible time for everyone affected.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

KCTT said:


> It worries me that either they genuinely don't know what is causing this which means it may not be food related, and if it's not what is causing it? I'm not sure I whether find it odd that the companies are paying out and assisting with bills if there is no link or whether doing this is cheaper than any PR campaign that would need to follow to get public opinion back on side.
> 
> The other possibility is that they do know but are not yet making it public.
> 
> Either way it's a horrible time for everyone affected.


It's a terrible situation if it is the food/factory...
But to be honest, I am kind of more terrified if it's not that, and it's some kind of new virus. How are we to protect our cats if they can't figure out what is going on and it's not the food?
I don't mean to make an unhelpful comment, but I think it's a genuine concern as we don't seem to be getting any more info regarding the food.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Siobhan O'Reilly said:


> It's a terrible situation if it is the food/factory...
> But to be honest, I am kind of more terrified if it's not that, and it's some kind of new virus. How are we to protect our cats if they can't figure out what is going on and it's not the food?
> I don't mean to make an unhelpful comment, but I think it's a genuine concern as we don't seem to be getting any more info regarding the food.


I have to agree ,I'm beginning to be more concerned the longer it is taking to find a link / cause .
How the hell do we protect them if no one knows what we need to protect them from.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

To be honest that is my concern too, but at the same time I’d say 98% of the cases I have seen have been linked to the food recalled. 

I know we need to be patient but I am starting to get impatient in waiting for updates. Even though I know Tipsy us off the food and bloods were clear I’m still checking her gums daily. Due to her other issues I have sample packs of blood detecting litter which have gone in the litter tray too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> I have to agree ,I'm beginning to be more concerned the longer it is taking to find a link / cause .
> How the hell do we protect them if no one knows what we need to protect them from.


Do we know the mix of the cats affected? Locations, indoor vs outdoor etc?

I've not seen anything online.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It does note in the latest update that the full tests are not complete as yet.

I think I've watched too much Silent Witness where sampling anything takes about 30 seconds....


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Mix of indoor and outdoor, some exclusively indoor have been affected. Seems to be a higher proportion of breeds over moggies(being reported in the FB group) but that could be linked to the some of the recall foods being breed specific in their branding.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

KCTT said:


> Mix of indoor and outdoor, some exclusively indoor have been affected. Seems to be a higher proportion of breeds over moggies(being reported in the FB group) but that could be linked to the some of the recall foods being breed specific in their branding.


Beat me to it , It does seem to be across a wide spectrum ,young / old / siblings and single cats etc with no real connection apart from the possible initial dry food connection .


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

My boys are indoors only, and they had one bag of the recalled food. They are okay so far, but I think I and many others would just like a definitive answer about what the cause is.
I was lying awake the other night wondering if I should make people use hand sanitiser before touching the boys, especially if they have cats themselves. But I think it's just about waiting impatiently. You would think with the severity of the situation that testing would be a bit quicker.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

KCTT said:


> checking her gums daily.


It really is alarming. I actually had a dream (nightmare more like) that I opened Hamlet's mouth to check his gums and they were completely white with sore patches.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Trying to work out what is normal too. Apparently Tipsy’s normal is paler than most cats normal but that’s ok for her. She really is getting fed up with me every morning checking gums and her toes are pink.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

KCTT said:


> Trying to work out what is normal too. Apparently Tipsy's normal is paler than most cats normal but that's ok for her. She really is getting fed up with me every morning checking gums and her toes are pink.


My Wolfie's nose goes quite pale when he is sleeping and then bright pink when he's running around. It's very stressful and although I think it's normal for him, I do panic whenever it's pale. The vet said it looked fine. But I also lay awake worrying.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I was a bit concerned today when my friend M mentioned some kind person had left a bag of dry cat food outside her door and should she be worried. I gasped in horror and dragged her behind me to 'go see'.
Not even the original bag but decanted into a sandwich bag of some sort.
At that moment another friend S approached and asked if M minded being left the food as her cat had taken a dislike to it.
So now feeling relieved we knew who had left it I explained to S about the dry food scare, which she knew nothing about.
Knowing it has had media interest it's still frightening how many cat owners aren't aware of the illness. I've been giving anyone I know with cats a 'heads up' these last few days and will continue to do so but only giving facts which can be corroborated. The last thing I want is to start a panic.
Oh, the bag of dry contained Go Cat which is OK but mixed in with some other unknown type of organic dry, so was binned immediately.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> Knowing it has had media interest it's still frightening how many cat owners aren't aware of the illness


Exactly (which is why I think vets should email [or ring if more appropriate] their patients' owners); but when I suggested this in an earlier post and said I had texted three people with cats who knew nothing about the present situation, I was told it was not the vets' responsibility, it was the responsibility of the owners to find out. Neither of the vets I use has sent anything still. Surely it would be better than owners depending on Facebook for their information (believe it or not, many do).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Exactly (which is why I think vets should email [or ring if more appropriate] their patients' owners); but when I suggested this in an earlier post and said I had texted three people with cats who knew nothing about the present situation, I was told it was not the vets' responsibility, it was the responsibility of the owners to find out. Neither of the vets I use has sent anything still. Surely it would be better than owners depending on Facebook for their information (believe it or not, many do).


I find that confusing. How do people find out about a situation they are totally unaware of. It's not as if we spend our days searching for info which might be relevant to us.
I do think it's sensible for vets to at least add a note to their website or patient phone message.
Neither of the vets I use have contacted me about it.
Tbh, if patients start calling vets for info rather than because they have a sick cat, there isn't a great deal of info to be given as yet.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It is frustrating waiting for news of this issue. Unfortunately we have been given a false idea of the timescales testing of this nature takes. My understanding is that it takes several days to get a result and that would need to be cross checked to ensure the result was correct. I think they start with the most obvious things first and if that draws a blank, then try the next most obvious and so on and so on. The cost to test every possible scenario in food over dozens of samples would be prohibitive.

That said, I hope that the answer is found soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> there isn't a great deal of info to be given as yet.


No, clearly; but some people (cat owners) have not heard anything even now which is odd. If I were a vet, I'd notify patients' owners about the situation at least.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pet insurance companies must be quaking at the possible prospect of so many claims made. 
I'm expecting a huge rise in premiums next renewal.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cully said:


> Pet insurance companies must be quaking at the possible prospect of so many claims made.
> I'm expecting a huge rise in premiums next renewal.


I'm expecting the firm that made the food to go under. Surely claims due to food problems should be paid by then?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm expecting the firm that made the food to go under. Surely claims due to food problems should be paid by then?


That's if they ever know it definitely is the food.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

Cully said:


> Pet insurance companies must be quaking at the possible prospect of so many claims made.
> I'm expecting a huge rise in premiums next renewal.


I bloody hope not. My Petplan for my two 1 year old cats went up by £5 a month when it renewed in May. I've never claimed and the boys are in perfect health.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Siobhan O'Reilly said:


> I bloody hope not. My Petplan for my two 1 year old cats went up by £5 a month when it renewed in May. I've never claimed and the boys are in perfect health.


That always happens at first renewal it would seem.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm expecting the firm that made the food to go under. Surely claims due to food problems should be paid by then?


I doubt it. That never happens in the US. Pet food manufacturers are extremely wealthy. Recalls barely make a dent in their profits. And people continue to buy the products.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I can’t see it affecting premiums to be honest, if liability is found then I’m sure costs will be recovered. For the majority (myself included) the cost of precautionary bloods are either not covered or not worth claiming back when you take the excess into account.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I doubt it. That never happens in the US. Pet food manufacturers are extremely wealthy. Recalls barely make a dent in their profits. And people continue to buy the products.


Its in the UK and recalls are rare here. But it depends on the food being found to be the definitive cause and thats not happened, yet


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's gone a bit quiet (or maybe I'm just not very observant); I hope there isn't some sort of cover-up going on.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> Its in the UK and recalls are rare here. But it depends on the food being found to be the definitive cause and thats not happened, yet


Yes I know all that. But, generally speaking, pet food manufacturers can ride out recalls and once it's "over", people will continue to buy the kibble and will continue to rave how great it is. I don't believe this one will be any different.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

Calvine said:


> It's gone a bit quiet (or maybe I'm just not very observant); I hope there isn't some sort of cover-up going on.


Agreed!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think what might be helpful is some sort of timeframe to go by that could make owners feel more reassured.

So to let people know if any cats are coming down with the disease weeks after stopping the food or not. If that isn't happening, people might feel less worried. Although that information could well point towards the food being red herring.

So I'm not sure what's worse, no news or new information that could cast doubt on the cause.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Just seen The ARC share this from the Pancytopenia Facebook group:
---
**IMPORTANT**
Barbara Glanemann & Karen Humm from the RVC has emailed me this afternoon and asked if anyone is able to help and has asked me to post the following….

The RVC is looking into further food testing of the recalled food brands. If you have an unopened bag of food that was in the recalled batches please could you contact us at [email protected] and [email protected]. We currently do not need more samples of food from opened bags, but we may do in the future, so we would be grateful if you could safely store any food you still have away from any cats and we will be in touch if we do need it via this Facebook page.

Please if you have any unopened bags can you email them ASAP THANK YOU
---

Thought would post it here too incase anyone still has any unopened bags.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

A vet on the FB was talking about timescales and basing it on cell life cycles they said anywhere between 21 days to100 days to be in the clear. Obviously they don't know for sure.

Tipsy is now 4 and half weeks clear.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/806871953557080/permalink/811458613098414/


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I know it's important not to speculate but I'm becoming slowly but surely increasingly anxious and I'm sure many other owners are too.

Is it really possible that the cause could be something other than the recalled food? Has the RCVS or any other body spoken about the possible likelihood of other causes?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I know it's important not to speculate but I'm becoming slowly but surely increasingly anxious and I'm sure many other owners are too.
> 
> Is it really possible that the cause could be something other than the recalled food? Has the RCVS or any other body spoken about the possible likelihood of other causes?


I'm sure you are not alone in your concern . the longer this goes on without any possible cause the more worrying it becomes.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

gskinner123 said:


> I know it's important not to speculate but I'm becoming slowly but surely increasingly anxious and I'm sure many other owners are too.
> 
> Is it really possible that the cause could be something other than the recalled food? Has the RCVS or any other body spoken about the possible likelihood of other causes?


I feel the same way


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

gskinner123 said:


> I know it's important not to speculate but I'm becoming slowly but surely increasingly anxious and I'm sure many other owners are too.
> 
> Is it really possible that the cause could be something other than the recalled food? Has the RCVS or any other body spoken about the possible likelihood of other causes?


Yes I would like to know if/what other possibilities are being investigated.
At the moment everyone who has not been using the recalled dry food is breathing a sigh of relief, but I for one, am very concerned if investigations are including anything else which we need to be aware of to protect our cats.
The silence around this does not promote confidence.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

KCTT said:


> 100 days


That's a long and nail-biting wait for the owners!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cully said:


> Yes I would like to know if/what other possibilities are being investigated.
> At the moment everyone who has not been using the recalled dry food is breathing a sigh of relief, but I for one, am very concerned if investigations are including anything else which we need to be aware of to protect our cats.
> The silence around this does not promote confidence.


I have a particular reason to be concerned which I won't go into but regardless my worries are no greater than any other anxious cat owner.

I am too frequently seeing posts on the Facebook awareness group from owners whose cats have a confirmed diagnosis of pancytopenia who have never eaten any of the recalled food.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> I am too frequently seeing posts on the Facebook awareness group from owners whose cats have a confirmed diagnosis of pancytopenia who have never eaten any of the recalled food.


That makes it rather more worrying (especially if a cat is free range and may well visit local establishments where he/she knows there is a generous and cat-loving owner with no cat of their own to spoil).


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Calvine said:


> That makes it rather more worrying (especially if a cat is free range and may well visit local establishments where he/she knows there is a generous and cat-loving owner with no cat of their own to spoil).


Everyone's first question to these posts is 'does the cat go out, could someone else be feeding him/her?'. The answer invariably is 'no, that's not possible'.

I cannot get my head around it. There are, it would appear, far far too many pancytopenia diagnoses (unrelated to the foods) going by how common it is usually, according to the RCVS.

A terrible thing to say but it's making me question the validity of these posts on social media.
If they're all true then the cause cannot possibly be the recalled foods.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

gskinner123 said:


> Everyone's first question to these posts is 'does the cat go out, could someone else be feeding him/her?'. The answer invariably is 'no, that's not possible'.
> I cannot get my head around it. There are, it would appear, far far too many pancytopenia diagnoses (unrelated to the foods) going by how common it is usually, according to the RCVS.
> A terrible thing to say but it's making me question the validity of these posts on social media.
> If they're all true then the cause cannot possibly be the recalled foods.


To be fair if a cat is now diagnosed with Pancytopenia the owner will leap on social media regardless of whether it is linked to the food or just one of the cases that happens anyway, and there are loads of reasons a cat can develop pancytopenia. I do wonder though, that while it's rare for any individual vet practice to see more than one a year, how many cases are there across the entire country normally?? I haven't been able to find this out anywhere.

I'm not saying that other foods aren't affected, it wouldn't surprise me if others made by the factory were to be honest, but a lot of people have leapt on the band wagon to push their own agendas and sadly there are those who will happily spin a tale just to get attention; we've had those of the latter persuasion on this forum before, and an FB group full of emotionally charged people is the ideal hunting ground for them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> To be fair if a cat is now diagnosed with Pancytopenia the owner will leap on social media regardless of whether it is linked to the food or just one of the cases that happens anyway, and there are loads of reasons a cat can develop pancytopenia. I do wonder though, that while it's rare for any individual vet practice to see more than one a year, how many cases are there across the entire country normally?? I haven't been able to find this out anywhere.
> 
> I'm not saying that other foods aren't affected, it wouldn't surprise me if others made by the factory were to be honest, but a lot of people have leapt on the band wagon to push their own agendas and sadly there are those who will happily spin a tale just to get attention; we've had those of the latter persuasion on this forum before, and an FB group full of emotionally charged people is the ideal hunting ground for them.


From the RVC website:

"Last updated - Monday 5th July 2021

The RVC is aware of 464 cats that are known to us based on cases treated at our own hospitals and information provided by some vets in the UK. "

However:

"Only a small percentage of the vets in the UK are actively reporting to the RVC at this time."

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> From the RVC website:
> 
> "Last updated - Monday 5th July 2021
> 
> ...


That doesn't tell me how many cases are seen across the UK on a normal annual basis. That is what I wanted to know.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder how many cases go undiagnosed or mis diagnosed each year? Has the increased spotlight increased awareness and question more. That’s not a criticism of vets at all but if presented with these symptoms under normal circumstances I’m sure due it’s rarity it wouldn’t be considered. Other factors that can cause it can be as equally difficult to diagnose so we may well be seeing more cases than normal being reported. The vast majority on the FB group do have a link to the foods recalled so it does seem to be a common link to the increased cases.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> That doesn't tell me how many cases are seen across the UK on a normal annual basis. That is what I wanted to know.


I think I saw something about that and it was very low, single figures or almost do. But were there cases not reported then?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Original press release from
RVC said one a year but didn't specify whether that was only there own referral hospital.

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-even...ent-spike-in-severe-feline-pancytopenia-cases


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

KCTT said:


> Original press release from
> RVC said one a year but didn't specify whether that was only there own referral hospital.
> 
> https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-even...ent-spike-in-severe-feline-pancytopenia-cases


I read it as at their own referral hospital


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Also add on the FB group people diagnosing their cats with pancytopaenia who have died from a unknown illness. As it somewhat gives them closure, as until you have a reason you will always worry that something could have been done.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Is it possible a new toxin has appeared like COVID 19? They have checked for T2 toxin which has similar symptoms but rule it out. Either some toxin or deliberate act of poisoning or negligence by adding too much or too little of any vitamin or mineral


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess until the find or confirm the cause anything is possible. The most recent request for food to test has been quite specific, hopefully they are narrowing things down.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Everyone's first question to these posts is 'does the cat go out, could someone else be feeding him/her?'. The answer invariably is 'no, that's not possible'.
> 
> I cannot get my head around it. There are, it would appear, far far too many pancytopenia diagnoses (unrelated to the foods) going by how common it is usually, according to the RCVS.
> 
> ...


 I know - and that makes it all the more worrying. If we knew it was food (ie it's a housecat and never goes out), the solution is simple - find something else and hope it's safe. There has been a recall of some Natural Instinct dog food too - mentioned it to my son (just in case) and he said yes, that's what he feeds his two dogs. He had heard nothing about any recall either (though he may have by now). I don't think it's terrible to question the validity of posts on FB and similar - just sensible. I hope too it's only something that got into certain foods, though of course that's bad enough for those affected. They are currently saying little which is getting people even more worried.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I know - and that makes it all the more worrying. If we knew it was food (ie it's a housecat and never goes out), the solution is simple - find something else and hope it's safe. There has been a recall of some Natural Instinct dog food too - mentioned it to my son (just in case) and he said yes, that's what he feeds his two dogs. He had heard nothing about any recall either (though he may have by now). I don't think it's terrible to question the validity of posts on FB and similar - just sensible. I hope too it's only something that got into certain foods, though of course that's bad enough for those affected. They are currently saying little which is getting people even more worried.


I posted about the NI recall the other day. Both cat and dog food affected. I feed both my cats and dog raw but I wouldn't touch NI with a barge pole as they have far, far too many recalls.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> I posted about the NI recall the other day.


Yes, I saw that someone had, though I didn't see much in the way of replies at the time I saw it - has it been pinned like the cat food one? I read that it can cause salmonella which can be passed on to people.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jasmine2 said:


> Is it possible a new toxin has appeared like COVID 19? They have checked for T2 toxin which has similar symptoms but rule it out. Either some toxin or deliberate act of poisoning or negligence by adding too much or too little of any vitamin or mineral


COVID-19 is not a toxin, it's a respiratory & inflammatory disease caused by the the SARS-COV-2 virus which is a type of coronavirus. It's spread primarily through droplets of saliva or discharge from the nose when an infected person coughs or sneezes, hence masks, social distancing & hand washing.

T2 is a genuine toxin, produced by several species of Fusarium moulds.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Yes, I saw that someone had, though I didn't see much in the way of replies at the time I saw it - has it been pinned like the cat food one? I read that it can cause salmonella which can be passed on to people.


I don't think it's been pinned, not sure how many have seen it but there hasn't been any replies I don't think.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> I don't think it's been pinned, not sure how many have seen it but there hasn't been any replies I don't think.


 That's what I find odd - the dogfood recall does not seem to concern people anything like as much as the catfood- I realise quite a lot of cats have died and there is _supposedly _a link with certain food but it can't (can it? ) spread to humans (well, God forbid if it does on top of the Covid!) but salmonella is zoonotic and can cause you to feel pretty ill, and although unlikely to be fatal, it's still something you'd rather not have. When I mentioned it to my son he just said, oh yeah, that's what I give mine, no shock horror; so I texted him again and said it could cause salmonella which he could then get, he still wasn't unduly alarmed. Think he was watching England play. Ah well.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> COVID-19 is not a toxin, it's a respiratory & inflammatory disease caused by the the SARS-COV-2 virus which is a type of coronavirus. It's spread primarily through droplets of saliva or discharge from the nose when an infected person coughs or sneezes, hence masks, social distancing & hand washing.
> 
> T2 is a genuine toxin, produced by several species of Fusarium moulds.


I meant may be new type of toxin has appeared like a new disease like COVID has appeared. Maybe I didn't explain clearly my apology


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think the difference with the dog food one is that the company has said we are recalling this product because of this specific cause. We know exact batch numbers and we know exact flavours and we have identified it before it has become a significant health risk. I have not seen reports of dogs or humans becoming ill as a result only news of the firm identifying the risk and issuing the recall. 

This is very different to what is happening to the cat food recall where everything has been recalled, they still don’t know what’s causing it and we have seen a high number of deaths as a result.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

What I’m trying to say is the NI recall follows normal recall procedures, the same as you would see with human food recalls.

The cat recall isn’t following those same procedures they can’t identify batches or flavours or given a reason why other than it’s linked to increased cases of mortality and illness.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

KCTT said:


> What I'm trying to say is the NI recall follows normal recall procedures, the same as you would see with human food recalls.
> 
> The cat recall isn't following those same procedures they can't identify batches or flavours or given a reason why other than it's linked to increased cases of mortality and illness.


Yes because they know what the contaminant is and what product is affected with NI. Salmonella isn't hard to find and is probably the first thing tested for in poultry meat products.

Dry food on the other hand, has dozens of ingredients, comes in dozens of varieties and that is with each individual brand!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone heard any more on this. I keep checking the RVS website but nothing new there.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cully said:


> Has anyone heard any more on this. I keep checking the RVS website but nothing new there.


I was just thinking it has all gone very quiet .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

No: and I am still encountering a few cat owners who have not heard a thing about it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Why the silence? What are they trying to hide? Maybe nothing but we need to know what's going on.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cully said:


> Why the silence? What are they trying to hide? Maybe nothing but we need to know what's going on.


The rvc won't be hiding anything. I imagine there is no news at present


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

No you're probably right @OrientalSlave , but it is worrying.We're not going to forget about and hope it will just go away just because there is no news being reported.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

An update

"The presence of mycotoxins has been identified in a small number of samples of the recalled cat food tested to date. Mycotoxins are naturally occurring toxins produced by certain moulds.

Mycotoxins are widely found in some types of feed and food and do not, in themselves, indicate they are the cause of feline pancytopenia.

The business, FSA and other regulators continue to investigate including undertaking wider sampling and also broader screening for any possible toxins."

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts...AZP4bLxPWnFyj6GZ3E8BXo3CkxiqaVQS9yvstYOAYS6bY

Still not a definite answer but an update at least.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the link .
As you say not really any closer to an answer but at least it is an update.


----------



## Siobhan O'Reilly (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone have any updates? It's all very quiet now!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Siobhan O'Reilly said:


> Anyone have any updates? It's all very quiet now!


Rvc updated their website on the 26th

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update

It's somewhat of a no news update, but the number of new cases reported to them has dropped hugely


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The Guardian had an article on this today, not that it has any new information:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...fear-as-vets-struggle-with-mysterious-illness


----------



## mrsfarq (Oct 26, 2020)

I've posted this in cat chat as didn't see this thread originally.

This was posted on which earlier, further cat food recalls.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> The Guardian had an article on this today, not that it has any new information:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...fear-as-vets-struggle-with-mysterious-illness


And a second story today
https://www.theguardian.com/busines...selling-possibly-deadly-cat-food-after-recall


----------



## white_shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

.
FWIW, BBC has published twice on the issue

yesterday: *Cat death rise: 'It feels like we've lost a family member'*
June 16: *Owner fears kitten death linked to food*
and done a ~15 minute segment in "You and Yours" on July 8: *BBC SOUNDS: Cat Deaths* (audio/podcast)
.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Well the info is getting out there now but I still don't understand why it's taken so long.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if we are close to knowing the answer. Quite often you see media outlets picking up on stuff like this just before they have a big story to report.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Statement from the FSA - no link to the recalled foods has been established.

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts...wing-the-rise-in-cases-of-feline-pancytopenia


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone knows if the numbers of cases are still high.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Here us the last update from the RVC, towards the bottom there is a graph of numbers reported and it does look like it's reducing for new cases.

https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

KCTT said:


> Here us the last update from the RVC, towards the bottom there is a graph of numbers reported and it does look like it's reducing for new cases.
> 
> https://www.rvc.ac.uk/news-and-events/rvc-news/feline-pancytopenia-update


Thanks. At least it shows a decline in reported cases but doesn't explain why, or bring us closer to an understanding of the cause.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

No which is quite concerning. It’s odd so many were on the food but no link.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

KCTT said:


> No which is quite concerning. It's odd so many were on the food but no link.


Imagine what a stink they'd be kicking up if it was humans dying!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cully said:


> Imagine what a stink they'd be kicking up if it was humans dying!


Last time it was many weeks before they worked out what was infecting and yes killing, humans when there was an issue with bean sprouts grown in Germany. Even then, testing at the farm where the sprouts were grown and packaged failed to show a positive result. In the end it was only concluded to be the bean sprouts from that particular farm as it was the only thing all of the affected people had all consumed within a very short timeframe of each other. In the meantime the Spanish farming community had been all but destroyed when the finger was pointed at them and their cucumbers when it was suggested that it 'might' have been them and the press went to town.

Maybe there really is nothing to be found in the food. Maybe only certain bags were 'laced' with something by a person / persons unknown. We may never actually know. Not a satisfactory result for anyone involved unfortunately as then the question is always then left dangling ... 'why'.


----------



## Kate876 (Mar 20, 2021)

Feline pancytopenia can be caused by lots of different factors including drugs, toxins, infectious diseases, immune-mediated and primary bone marrow disorders. And I read that the recalled cat food has not been proven to cause pancytopenia. I also found an article with the description of the best dry food for cats here https://www.catfoodpoint.com/best-dry-cat-food/ I'm currently buying Rachael Ray Nutrish. My cat feels good, so I'm pleased with this food.


----------



## Donnie (10 mo ago)

Kate876 said:


> Feline pancytopenia can be caused by lots of different factors including drugs, toxins, infectious diseases, immune-mediated and primary bone marrow disorders. And I read that the recalled cat food has not been proven to cause pancytopenia. I'm currently buying Rachael Ray Nutrish. My cat feels good, so I'm pleased with this food.


Thanks for the input!


----------

